# Where is my Table?



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I bought a table from Wayfair- which I do recommend and have bought 1/2 of the furniture and fencing at my house. 

However, I'm supposed to be contacted for a delivery 5/11-5/16. However, the tracking has not be updated since the 3rd!!! So I email them for more information.

I get an email reply that the tracking has probably not been updated if the table has been on the same truck , and not been scanned because of that, too.

So I email back that they didn't tell me anything I didn't already know, and I don't think "probably on the same truck for 9 days" is not an acceptable answer. 

I'd like to kick their ass. All of them.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I decided to check them out, I found stories like yours all over the place. Time to find one of those pages where people are complaining and post about it. One I found seems to give them a kick in the pants.


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

I hope it shows up soon for you!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

It's not going to show up. I wonder if it exists. I wonder if they just make up the tracking information. It supposedly came from California to Alabama (?) and stopped tracking on 5/3. After continued questions , my delivery date went from 5/11-5/16 to 5/18-5/23. Then I ask why. Then I get a notice that the table is out of stock and will be in stock on 6/30. So I told them to refund my money. 

What's really funny is that returns say that they deduct shipping charges from refunds. So an $800 table has a $500 shipping fee!. I am just so so so glad that I paid thru Paypal. Makes me feel better about getting my money back.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Well I got my new placemats in the mail for the non-existent table. I was looking on Ebay at the Danish Modern older used tables and came across a few. I really don't care if it's used with a few dings or new. As long as it extends.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

From what I was picking up on when they screw up an order they do it royally.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

They cancelled it , apologized and gave me a 10% coupon. So I get a refund of like $750.
Then I drove to Tampa all by myself to Ikea. OMG!!!! It's so big that if you don't follow the arrows, you can get lost for an hour, like I did. I got a better table for $350.00. Solid wood 8 feet long. So I take my pickup with the 6 foot bed, and I won't talk about the time between paying and loading. So then I realize 2 bungies aren't going to do it. They have tons of twine there. I must have used 200 feet of twine to make sure that the tabletop stayed in the pickup with the tail gate open. Well stupid me. I spend an hour tying twine around this table, and of course as I'm driving off, I realize that all I had to do was put my tail gate up and I would have not had to use any twine at all. How retarded can one be? Even the man that helped me left this table top onto the truck-he could have said something but didn't, or didn't know. 

So I took 75/275 south to Tampa, onto I-4, and 5 blocks thru the city without incident. It was fun. Then the signs to I-4 (expressway back to interstate), there is 5 blocks of traffic going thru 5 lights. The person in front of me made a left. So I hoped he knew something about shortcuts, so I followed him. We went down some blocks, then he makes a right, then I see signs for the expressway and got back on. 

You may think this is no big deal. But it is for me. I never go anywhere. I consider it a challenge to go anywhere like into Tampa or Ocala. It was a very nice ride and I got home at 9pm. Now I could use a drink!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I just hate hate it when I do something stupid or miss the obvious.Sem,you're in good company


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I am so ready for the open roads now. My daughter and hubby bought a truck. Not just a truck. A Dodge Ram 2000 with all the bells and whistles and a "black" package where everything is black-no chrome. They intend on buying a 5th wheeler. I have 3 grandchildren so I think it's perfect for them. So my daughter says that when she gets it, she asked if she could come get me and drive back to san Antonio . Of course I want to. It is not often or very rare that I get my daughter all to myself with no one else. It will also give me a chance to take some good pictures.


----------



## havasu (Jun 21, 2012)

Road trips are great!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Having just been in Tampa last year for Bob's Mom, all I can say is your a brave woman to tackle Tampa traffic when it sounds like we share the same feelings about driving in traffic. Birmingham has nothing on Tampa where crazy drivers are concerned or the amount and I hate driving in Birmingham.

How can they keep 50 of your money when you never got the table? That sounds wrong to me.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Oh no, I get a complete refund. And they gave me 10%.
We decided to go with 2-chairs, or benches with backs, one on each side, then 4 chairs. 

I went to Tampa on a Saturday late afternoon. Virtually no traffic going in. Once I got to the expressway while leaving, it was low traffic too. Tampa is not bad if you go a few times. I also study a map quest map to get a feel for where I'll be going. There are certainly a lot of blocks and traffic lights in the center of the city. It's like you go 500 feet and it's another light.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Heck, you don't have to be in the city center to get lights every few feet. Go over by the college and hospitals and it gets ridiculous with the traffic lights. They even have demand lights now mid block for pedestrians.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

So in between lights they have lights just for pedestrians? Here pedestrians have to walk to the corner to cross.Sounds like you'd spend alot more time sitting at a lights than you normally would.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I loved walking in NYC.


----------

